# Most F'ed Up Thing Ever - Clownfish Stuck in Plumbing



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

This just happened 5 minutes ago.

Loud sound from plumbing, realized one fish missing....

Funny thing is I just posted an ad to sell this clownfish!!!

WHAT DO I DO!!

HELP,
Vinoy


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Take down the ad?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea I think I should.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

look on the floor

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

I know it's in the plumbing.

The water isn't flowing through the pipes....

This is just whack.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It seams like a silly question but why not shut off the return pump, take apart the plumbing and retrieve the fish???
--
Paul


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Seems like the obvious thing to do right?? Nope, my genius plumbing skills didn't mind putting any union fitting or valves. Everything is hard piped and PVC glued together.

I actually need some suggestions on how to get this thing out!!!!

Vinoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

You need some unions then, more pipe, glue... and PVC pipe cutters.

You know the drill.

I don't see this ending all that well. I can't imagine gluing hard pipe on a working system is advisable.

How do you feel about flexible pipe?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Steel_Wind said:


> Take down the ad?


Omg lol-

This is terrible, I am freaking out right now for you!!!

Please get that poor baby out of there.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey thanks for the replies,

Leti, I think we all know it's a goner 

Dude, I know the drill but I don't want to go that far!!! It's going to be a real pain in the ass.

I'm gonna post some pics of my plumbing.

Is there any way to like take him out without cutting any pipes!!!

Vinoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

throw some crabs down the plumbing


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

lol!!! I think the pipe would still be clogged!!!

I can't cut the pipes cause they run through the back of the tank between the wall and the tank. It would be way to big of a job to move the tank to make room for me to work in.

So here's my plan after looking at all the possible things I can do.

I'm going to take a metal hanger and run it through the pipe.

Anndddddd grind the fish so it can flow through (I'm cringing while I'm typing this).

If anyone has anything else to say tell me now before I grind him up.

Vinoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

you can try using pressure of some sort to push him thru but he still might get clogged.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is he in the intake or output? If you can determine where he is then try pressurizing that pipe and flushing him out. Nothing to lose at this point and the most likely way of getting him out without killing him.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Coat hanger idea is what I was thinking. Use some needle nose pilers to put a hook on the end that will be inserted. This way, you can hook the caucus and pull him out. most likely not that far down the pipe, unless it's caught at the valve.

Next time install strainers to avoid this problem. Snails cause a major problem when drains aren't protected.

-dan


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Connect the return pump to the d
Bottom of the drain pipe and reverse the flow. 

Hopefully it will be spit back into the overflow chamber


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

I vote compressor!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Get a bicycle tire air pump and pump air on the down spout but make sure you make it under pressure.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I got a drain de-clog tool that is basically a 15 foot flexible metal rod with a screw type front to break up debris. Maybe 3/4 inch wide at the front. About 15 bucks or so at most hardware stores or feel free to borrow it.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

urgh. how did it even get in there. what are you gonna do about snails. those will be worse. way worse.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

how big is your piping? orr....how big is your clown fish? lol 

i had a chromis jump into the overflow and as i was trying to catch him he got sucked up into the drain. dude went for a ride and ended up in the filter sock but he was ok..lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> I actually need some suggestions on how to get this thing out!!!!
> 
> Vinoy
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember people tried..... to suggest about plumbing when you just started SW.

I just can not image type of plumbing that clown stuck in until they are 0.5" and you have several 90s there. send me images later - will try to help with advice.

I am always use strainer in the drain intake on all my tanks. It require cleaning sometimes, but even snails will not get there

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/adva...rlbjngl4nb1r0&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

*Clownfish Outcome...*

Hey Everyone!,

Thanks for all the replies! Some real whack stuff yesterday. I was in front of my tank the whole day yesterday modding stuff and trying to get this clown out of the plumbing.



deeznutz said:


> Coat hanger idea is what I was thinking. Use some needle nose pilers to put a hook on the end that will be inserted. This way, you can hook the caucus and pull him out. most likely not that far down the pipe, unless it's caught at the valve.
> 
> Next time install strainers to avoid this problem. Snails cause a major problem when drains aren't protected.
> 
> -dan


The last thing I tried was the coat hanger idea. Problem was that the only exit in my plumbing to insert the coat-hanger was through a pipe too deep in my sump to even put my hand near.

And it was caught at the valve!

Anyways, due to all the elbow fitting the hanger wouldn't have worked either way since the metal is way too stiff.

I already installed some foam pads and stuff in my overflow box to prevent anything from getting sucked up into the pipes. I also put in an acrylic sheet on the top of my overflow box.



Flexin5 said:


> how big is your piping? orr....how big is your clown fish? lol
> 
> i had a chromis jump into the overflow and as i was trying to catch him he got sucked up into the drain. dude went for a ride and ended up in the filter sock but he was ok..lol


LOL, the clown fish was relatively small, but my piping is only 1". I figured where it got stuck at, it was behind one of my ball valves so since the valve is a bit smaller than the rest of my piping it was jammed up behind it.

Nice to hear things turned out well for you though!!!



sig said:


> I remember people tried..... to suggest about plumbing when you just started SW.
> 
> I just can not image type of plumbing that clown stuck in until they are 0.5" and you have several 90s there. send me images later - will try to help with advice.
> 
> ...


Yea my piping is 1" but he got stuck behind the ball-valve where it narrowed a bit.

I now realize the importance of union-valves and fittings, learned from experience now!

As I mentioned before, I got to installing foam and an acrylic sheet over top of the overflow box and pipes so that nothing can jump in.

Thanks for the help and suggestions!!!

Sooooooo what happened.

Since I knew he was stuck behind the ball valve, and I knew there was no other way to get him out of there due to my crappy plumbing set up. I figured that if I twist the ball valve it might just crush him up so that he can flow through in pieces....

I tried but nothing came out through into my sump, but the water flow resumed properly, so I kept the pump on throughout the night.

Next morning, I see this guy in my refugium sorta mangled up and dead. Really bad timing for his uncalled for death...Putting up the ad an all.

I took a picture of him in my sump but can't seem to find it 

Anyways,

In memory of the clownfish:



Anyways though, luckily I didn't have to go through any great extent to get him out of there. Tank is back up and running smoothly, just missing one clownfish though....

Thanks again everyone!,
Vinoy


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

atleast you got him out of there! 

oh and i didn't realise this was the clown you had for sale, i just sent you a text.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweeee.......  Sorry this happened. I love clowns.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

poor thing....

if I had a drilled tank.... I would probably put a mesh on the holes like Greg suggested. you could get snails and other stuff in there. foam is fine but if the foam gets clogged with algae,etc it will affect your flow.


Cheer up, Ill sell you a clown when I get babies!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear "Nemo" forgot to throw a rock in to jam the pump before making his escape.

All joking aside ... RIP !


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> Sorry to hear "Nemo" forgot to throw a rock in to jam the pump before making his escape.
> 
> All joking aside ... RIP !


LOL, that was literally the first thing that passed through my head!

Except this time, he didn't fit!!!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

So now you don't have to clown around with your clown.Lol


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Just pick up a 1" strainer for you drains.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I use egg crate, cut to the size of the overflow box and cover it, so if any fish happen to jump, they will not end up in the overflow box n down to the sump.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Stockman overflow from the beginning and you don't have to worry. Sorry to hear about the fishy


----------

